# FreeBSD vs Linux Operating Systems



## EGS (Sep 8, 2013)

Please focus with regards to this thread's topics on direct comparisons between FreeBSD and Linux Operating Systems. This thread is mostly intended for server use.

I would personally like to know the pro's and con's of FreeBSD compared to the most popular of Linux distributions including CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu, and Scientific Linux.

Furthermore, I would enjoy if someone or users may possibly compare and contrast the following specifically and more easily understandable, because as I've read this thread has turned very technical containing commands/command lines and configurations. Please help us users that actually cannot manage our own servers but do need an operating system for our online business(es), site(s), blog(s), online store(s), etc:

Please compare and contrast between FreeBSD & Linux:

 Stability
 Security
 Speed
 Performance
 Ease of Use
 Ease of Management
 Firewall Protection
 Connecting multiple servers to each other, to work together or to have as slaves
 Resources
 Ratio between Hacking FreeBSD vs Linux Operating Systems
 Hacking Detection and Prevention
 DDoS and DoS attack detection and prevention
 Updates and Frequency
 Automatic Functions that FreeBSD or Linux may or may not have, such as automatic updates
64-bit support and comparison
 Connecting to FreeBSD or Linux via remote/virtual access, where you can actually view the server as a desktop/environment
 Do both support dual 10 Mbps and 100 Mbps ethernet port connections? Please reply to both 10 Mbps and 100 Mbps
 Which operating system is best for load balancing, in terms of setting up multiple servers to instantaneously communicate with each other and communicate with each other and read and write data instantly? Furthermore, should one server fail, there will be a back-up server(s) to take its place. This is in terms of one visitor will be automatically directed to server #2 and another to server #4.
 Do both provide firewall and antivirus services/components for free? Which operating system is more prone to firewall intrusions, hack attempts, downtime, and viruses? Is there also a way to detect both adware, spyware, and malware and both operating systems? Please answer all questions thoroughly.
 In general, is there any evidence containing which operating system is: faster, more stable, performs better, safer/more secure, has better support, and/or is "generally better" in a sense (please explain within your answer). I ask that you answer all of the questions and provide evidence and benchmarks if possible.
 Last question, don't worry, for now.  Is FreeBSD, being based off of Unix, or Linux more prone to hackers and DDoS and DoS attacks? Please answer these questions thoroughly.

I know that this was a long list of questions. I ask that you sincerely and honestly answer all of the questions that you [may] have knowledge of/about to the best of your ability and provide sources if possible. Furthermore, please don't guess on any answers. And if a question within the list has multiple questions in it, I ask that you answer all of the questions within the bullet due to the fact that it all pertains to the main question/concern being asked and addressed and is all relevant and related.

Please try to answer the questions listed above as easily understandable as possible for newbies like me. I am not familiar with server management nor the commands associated with FreeBSD or CentOS. I plan on going back to school to learn about server management but am currently physically disabled. And like many of us, we simply don't understand handbooks or too technical of terms of too technical answers.

Sources may include links to other websites [that aren't too technical], your own knowledge, and/or your own personal experience(s) with certain operating systems, whether it be Unix-based or Linux-based.

I, as well as the community here, thank you all in advance for your time to answer the questions listed above. Even if you only know the answer to one or a couple/few questions, please do post your answer to it; do note however that just because a question is being answered, there may be multiple variations of the answer, so multiple answers to the same question(s) is most definitely accepted, appreciated, and recommended. 

Again, thank you all. This will help the entire community.


----------



## throAU (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Google too hard to use? This has been done over and over to death since 1993 (including, no doubt, multiple threads on here). By asking here, you will get a biased set of replies, like it or not. Ditto for asking the same thing on a Linux forum.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 9, 2013)

Can we PLEASE immediately close this thread?


----------



## da1 (Sep 9, 2013)

@EGS: are you some kind of manager?


----------



## Crivens (Sep 9, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> @EGS: are you some kind of manager?



Maybe, looks like it. But more likely, in that case, this is a personal assistent who has to collect the answers, format them in Word, print them out and place them in some tray 

And answers are available at the standard fee to the FreeBSD foundation. Please make sure the order information contains the thread URL as a reference.

Yes, maybe I had a rancid clown for breakfast.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm with Doctor Fine on this. Take advice from Ellen Ripley 'Nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure'.


----------



## da1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> But more likely, in that case, this is a personal assistent who has to collect the answers, format them in Word, print them out and place them in some tray



Yup, seems like it's some assistant.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually, this is someone who according to this thread has been using FreeBSD for 5 years and then switched to Linux CentOS for 2 to 3 years.

Which, in my opinion, speaks for itself.


----------



## da1 (Sep 9, 2013)

And the thread starts off with 





> For over 5 years now I've had dedicated servers yet have never been able to learn how to properly manage them or fully utilize or even keep the operating system up-to-date.


. jeeez.


----------



## swa (Sep 9, 2013)

@EGS, here is the answer to all your questions:


Use FreeBSD and you will stop worrying and comparing.

Use Linux and you will always be worrying and comparing.

Hope this helps


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Sep 10, 2013)

swa said:
			
		

> Use FreeBSD and you will stop worrying and comparing.
> 
> Use Linux and you will always be worrying and comparing.
> Hope this helps



Trolling much? Really not cool.

Regards.


----------



## zspider (Sep 10, 2013)

CurlyTheStooge said:
			
		

> Trolling much? Really not cool.
> 
> Regards.



So because he stated a legitimate opinion that you don't like, that makes him a "troll"?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2013)

The problem with most of those questions is that they are subjective.  The only one that can be actually answered reasonably is that yes, both operating systems support 10- and 100-megabit Ethernet.

The underlying question is really "should I use FreeBSD?"  And the honest answer to that is: it depends.  The scientific way to approach that would be to set up test systems and compare how well they work.


----------



## adripillo (Sep 10, 2013)

swa said:
			
		

> @EGS, here is the answer to all your questions:
> 
> 
> Use FreeBSD and you will stop worrying and comparing.
> ...



I am agree with this.


----------



## adripillo (Sep 11, 2013)

EGS said:
			
		

> Please focus with regards to this thread's topics on direct comparisons between FreeBSD and Linux Operating Systems. This thread is mostly intended for server use.



Look, as @wblock@ says, it is all hard to explain, it seems it depends of each one, I mean it is up to you.

I was a Debian and Slackware user, more on Debian and I used to defend Debian when someone talked about the best OS. It was no way that someone come to me and convince me about using another OS, Linux was the best of the best for me. Some day a friend came to me and told me to test FreeBSD, we discussed both OS at length but in the end he convinced me to install it and test it. That was the first steep into the darkness jaja. Since that moment I never could return to Linux, FreeBSD was and still is the best. I became fanatic of FreeBSD and also became a nightmare for a lot of users and admins here on the forum because I did and still do have a lot of questions.  

And believe me, I was a Linux user for many years but in my opinion nothing can be compared to FreeBSD. And my friend is an OS tester, he test all the time all Linux distributions and Windows too but FreeBSD stands on its own on the top of the mountain.

Just my five cents.


----------



## throAU (Sep 11, 2013)

As mentioned above, switching OS is not a security magic bullet.

If you get hacked using Linux, you will continue to get hacked using FreeBSD, and vice versa. Fact is, holes are discovered in software.  If you are not pro-active about securing your machines, you will eventually get owned, regardless of OS.

Fix your sysadmin, this is where the problem lies.  If you could simply eradicate the need for maintenance by changing OS, many of us in the industry would not be employed.


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Sep 11, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> So because he stated a legitimate opinion that you don't like, that makes him a "troll"?



No.

I respect the opinions. However any opinion which is presented without certain facts, explanation and which doesn't even go along with what's being asked in this thread, can be called a troll, not a legitimate opinion.

I'm pretty sure if I call FreeBSD useless for most daily tasks in a random thread in these forums, I'll be slapped a label of troll. Right?

Peace and regards.


----------



## tingo (Sep 12, 2013)

CurlyTheStooge said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure if I call FreeBSD useless for most daily tasks in a random thread in these forums, I'll be slapped a label of troll.



To all of you people: just because "others" drag the level of discussion down by using expressions like "troll" doesn't mean that YOU have to. Don't sink to the lower level; keep your head up and try to be better!

Just my 0.02 eurocents.
(@@CurlyTheStooge, please excuse me for using your post as an example.)


----------

